# TouchOSC has been updated!!!



## DCPImages (Jun 6, 2021)

There has been a big update to TouchOSC. I use this utility heaps for setting up my own sliders, midinotes and cc controls. The software lets me use my ipad as a customisable midi control surface for my DAW (works in most?all DAWS). I am not connected to the company but I really like the software. Works on PC & Mac (including apple silicon M1). See the App Store and/or Hexler.net


----------



## jneebz (Jun 6, 2021)

Link: https://hexler.net/touchosc


----------



## erodred (Jun 6, 2021)

Just noticed it will also run on touch screen monitors and they have a build that runs on raspberry pi. I already had a project with the pi that would control a custom light guide using a touch screen I built for it. How cool to use it now to control faders....


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2021)

Wow. That’s quite the update. There’s a cost involved for the app and editor, but it appears to be incredibly reasonable for what you get.

Early days yet, but it appears the paging system has been seriously revamped. For example, you could have a set of faders on-screen at all times for the usual suspects and have a separate tabbed window for artics.


----------



## DCPImages (Jun 7, 2021)

Still trying to get my head around it. Think I will need to see some tutorials so that I can make full use of the new version. Not sure how to import/convert my old layouts to the new version. Fortunately can run the old version alongside the new version quite happily.


----------



## darcvision (Jun 7, 2021)

how do i update it from google play store?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2021)

stefandy31 said:


> how do i update it from google play store?


On iOS it's a new app - the original is re-branded as "Mark 1"


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 7, 2021)

erodred said:


> Just noticed it will also run on touch screen monitors and they have a build that runs on raspberry pi. I already had a project with the pi that would control a custom light guide using a touch screen I built for it. How cool to use it now to control faders....


I've been using it on an iPad touch for years controlling faders, was it not the case for monitors?
The split screen idea Alex mentions is cool.


----------



## darcvision (Jun 7, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> On iOS it's a new app - the original is re-branded as "Mark 1"


i see... so i need to pay again to get a new version. On google play store the new version rebranded as "TouchOSC".


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2021)

stefandy31 said:


> i see... so i need to pay again to get a new version. On google play store the new version rebranded as "TouchOSC".


I think that's the case, yeah. The desktop editor also has a license payment, although it appears to be fully functional. I think it's an easy decision though - the previous version had years of support.


----------



## darcvision (Jun 7, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I think that's the case, yeah. The desktop editor also has a license payment, although it appears to be fully functional. I think it's an easy decision though - the previous version had years of support.


Agree, it's perfectly functional and very affordable. I noticed the price seems higher than previous version, but i guess it's still affordable and very good apps.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 7, 2021)

Now that I crossed the path to Open Stage Control, this update is a bit late


----------



## erodred (Jun 7, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> I've been using it on an iPad touch for years controlling faders, was it not the case for monitors?
> The split screen idea Alex mentions is cool.


I don’t think they had a windows app? It was just iOS and Android before I believe. But the new version also allows you to edit on the device instead of needing a computer to use editor.


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jun 7, 2021)

erodred said:


> I don’t think they had a windows app? It was just iOS and Android before I believe. But the new version also allows you to edit on the device instead of needing a computer to use editor.


I just installed the Desktop Windows app. I see that the app can be configured as a client or server. I'm going to configure the DAW PC as server and a Microsoft Surface as client and I'm going to try to send MIDI messages from the Surface over the network. Maybe it works.


----------



## erodred (Jun 7, 2021)

Israel Álvarez said:


> I just installed the Desktop Windows app. I see that the app can be configured as a client or server. I'm going to configure the DAW PC as server and a Microsoft Surface as client and I'm going to try to send MIDI messages from the Surface over the network. Maybe it works


Please let us know how it works on the surface. Was thinking of getting one also for staffpad. Be a nice two for one deal if the windows app works well!


----------



## Quasar (Jun 7, 2021)

erodred said:


> I don’t think they had a windows app? It was just iOS and Android before I believe. *But the new version also allows you to edit on the device instead of needing a computer to use editor.*


I've been using the original on iPad, and if you can do all of the controller creation and editing directly on the tablet this would be a great improvement and a possibly compelling reason to update... I'd like to see one of those direct feature comparison lists or something.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2021)

As I understand it, it’s also possible to edit on the Mac/PC and have the tablet update in real time for live testing. I’d dive right in, but my wife has borrowed my iPad again. Really must buy a new one..

Also, it looks like the canvas might not be fixed/limited by the size of your screen. Can someone confirm? Is it possible to scroll around?


----------



## PhilA (Jun 7, 2021)

I think I’ll upgrade for the rather small price. I just have to find the time to get my head around the new feature.


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jun 7, 2021)

Finally, it is easier than I thought to use Microsoft Surface as an external controller for a DAW on another PC / Mac.

The steps are the following :
*
PC/Mac (DAW)*

1. Install TouchOSC bridge (TouchOSC desktop application is not required)
2. Restart
3. Launch TouchOSC bridge. A small icon with a "B" will appear in the menu bar on macOS, or the task tray on Windows





*
Microsoft Surface*

1. Install TouchOSC desktop app (Windows)
2. Go to Edit -> Connections -> Bridge Tab
3. Enable "Connection 1"
4. Click in "Browse" and select the host (your PC/Mac with the DAW). Surface and host must be in the same network.






5. Go to Edit -> Connections -> MIDI Tab
6. Enable "Connection 1"
7. Click in "Browse" and select"Bridge 1" in Send/Receive Port.






8. Now you can use Touch OSC as an external controller.

Here is a short demo video:

View attachment bebc5efd-0693-4a04-b29e-993de9494d0f.MP4


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 7, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Now that I crossed the path to Open Stage Control, this update is a bit late



I was just thinking that: Literally never moving from OSC now. This TouchOSC update does look excellent but at the end of the day, is it offering anything better than OSC? I would have definitely tried it out if OSC hadn’t got me first but how much time does someone want to plough into a platform to ultimately do the same thing (have all your key commands, have some faders, knobs, custom commands) with another one? 😂


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 7, 2021)

I’ve been playing with it for the last few hours, and it’s _much_ easier to use directly on an iPad without the desktop version.


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 8, 2021)

Was using Lemur as Touchosc didn't allow me to have a pitchbend that resets back to the middle. 
Could anyone who updated let me know if this is possible now with the new version? would love to switch back to touchosc


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jun 8, 2021)

onnomusic said:


> Was using Lemur as Touchosc didn't allow me to have a pitchbend that resets back to the middle.
> Could anyone who updated let me know if this is possible now with the new version? would love to switch back to touchosc


Yes, it's possible:

View attachment Recording #3.mp4


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 8, 2021)

Israel Álvarez said:


> Yes, it's possible:
> 
> View attachment Recording #3.mp4


Amazing thanks! Did you script this yourself?


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jun 8, 2021)

onnomusic said:


> Amazing thanks! Did you script this yourself?


No, it is included in one of the examples.
Go to Help -- Examples -- Touchkeys


----------



## Tusker (Jun 10, 2021)

Perhaps a detailed question. I am wondering if that pitchbend in the touchkeys example is a a fader object using the float parameter to recenter it when released? That would suggest that the same technique could be used for (for example) XY pads, so that they go back to origin (0,0) or center (50%, 50%) when released. That type of feature would be very helpful ...


----------



## webs (Jun 10, 2021)

Super handy! Grabbed the new version and built a super quick / super crude controller for the 4 u-he xy pads.


@Tusker I put "reset" buttons next to each XY pad, and it resets the values, but I haven't yet figured out how to graphically reset the xy pads back to center themselves (origin, as you call it). Will follow-up if/when I find how.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 18, 2021)

So I grabbed the new Touch OSC.
What an update. It's easy enough to edit directly on the touch screen but it's next level ninja if you connect your desktop and touch device via a client/server network. This enables you to edit on the desktop whilst using your touch device to test in real time. Such a step forward.

Also - multiple tabs on a single page (via the new pager) with "nested screens" ❤️
Well worth with the £10.


----------



## webs (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes this is a very nice update. So easy even on the Ipad version to "solve" a quick desire.
Last night I made a fun keyswitcher with buttons to switch between articulations in Spitfire SCS. 
I use a smaller 61-key keyboard, so this makes switching from longs to shorts, etc, with the layout I want, with the size, color, label, and placement of the buttons (and the physical ipad placement of course) a fresh way to use the tools. Great little app.

OH, and for @Tusker, I had to ask support about graphically resetting the xy pads and some scripting questions, for which they were very helpful (solved my reset button questions), and so I also asked them about how to do what you were trying to do... auto-center the xy pads on touch-release. Support has been reasonably quick given how swamped I bet they are currently, and when they reply I will update. Thus far I have found greater success using local messages rather than utilizing the scripting, so perhaps there is a way to do what you want using local messages. (But I keep pestering them about scripting because I suspect there is more power and flexibility when using it.)


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jun 18, 2021)

Looks great!...and also quite complicated . It seems as complicated as Lemur. Is the Desktop app the PC editor? I was just working on a Lemur controller but decided to use Touch Osc because some things are just easier to setup, like the X/Y pad. Hopefully it is still easy in this update.


----------



## webs (Jun 18, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Looks great!...and also quite complicated . It seems as complicated as Lemur. Is the Desktop app the PC editor? I was just working on a Lemur controller but decided to use Touch Osc because some things are just easier to setup, like the X/Y pad. Hopefully it is still easy in this update.


It totally looked complicated to me as well at first, but after a little time with it, I was able to look at it in "chunks" and now for what it can do it seems almost as straightforward as they can make it and still have the functionality. I'm not defending them, per se, and I have no affiliation to them in any way, only sharing that in my experience, I opened it (on an ipad... I didn't even know there was a desktop version!)... looked at it and went... eek. And then after 2-3 days, *most* of it makes sense to me.

I will say I wish the documentation was deeper with more examples online (probably coming) as the built-in examples are hard to examine on a tablet. I predict that it would make a ton more sense on the desktop version (screen real estate). And.... as @Alex Fraser shared above... the ability to program it on desktop and have it sync to ipad is pretty freaking cool.

And good news... if you still feel it's not an app you resonate with, it appears that others here on VI-C like Open Stage Control, and I saw a thread yesterday about Patchboard which looks amazing. Patchboard looks pricey at first, until you realize what a complete time-saver it may be. I.e. imagine someone else made a osc controller for all or most of your VI's, auto-loaded them on your device every time you switched between then in your DAW, and packed in a ton of features. Pretty impressive.

Open Stage Control Thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...l-an-alternative-to-lemur-and-touchosc.72643/

Patchboard Thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/patchboard-public-release.108451/

What a great time to be making music with VIs with all these great apps!


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jun 18, 2021)

I just saw the price for Patchboard...yikes! Although for a pro it would certainly seem very useful.


----------



## webs (Jun 18, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> I just saw the price for Patchboard...yikes! Although for a pro it would certainly seem very useful.


Yes. I think Patchboard is one of those things that is actually totally worth it, but is marketed in a way that produces sticker shock. (edited to add: this is funny because many of us don't seem to get the same sticker shock at some of the vi's that cost almost as much as Patchboard)

As I dig into TouchOSC, I get more excited about "hey, I can make a page to control this VI... and then one to control that VI... and then... wouldn't it be cool to have xyz... it is at that point that I see the value of Patchboard.

But for anyone doing a little one-off control (or just a few), or doesn't have 50+ vi's to keep track of... TouchOSC (and probably open stage control it sounds like) are really fantastic!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 18, 2021)

webs said:


> It totally looked complicated to me as well at first, but after a little time with it, I was able to look at it in "chunks" and now for what it can do it seems almost as straightforward as they can make it and still have the functionality. I'm not defending them, per se, and I have no affiliation to them in any way, only sharing that in my experience, I opened it (on an ipad... I didn't even know there was a desktop version!)... looked at it and went... eek. And then after 2-3 days, *most* of it makes sense to me.


Conceptually, it's quite different from V1. When they said it was a re-write, they weren't kidding!
It took me a day or so to get my head around it, but I really like the new direction. Next step is to work out how to add numerical values to the controls...


----------



## webs (Jun 18, 2021)

Lucky day for @Tusker (and anybody else trying to figure out how to auto-center an XY pad on "release" (i.e. taking your finger/mouse off the pad.)

The Hexler support got back to me, and not only answered my question(s), but also attached a basic TouchOSC example on how to do the auto-centering. Pretty cool for a small/busy shop, to whom I've asked a NUMBER of questions, and on a Friday end of day to boot! 

The explanation sounded complicated, but the example shows it's really easy. So once again, I have to believe that spending a little time in this new version can reap great rewards for that persistence.

Short answer* TL;DR:*

There are simply 2 local messages you add to make the magic happen. (image attached) 








The part that trips me up on iPad is the "Target" row. One must tap the eyedropper and then tap the XY pad, and then can change the target dropdown to 'x' or 'y' (or many other properties).

Their explanation is as follows (but for those of you that like to dive in... I also uploaded their working example to a share with their blessing)



> For instance, your example of an XY controller that resets on release can be done via local messages, using the XY controller itself as a target.
> I have attached a small layout with an XY controller that has two local messages assigned - one to reset the X value, and one to reset the Y value.
> The *Trigger* is set to *touch* and executes on *FALL*; this means touch input is used as the trigger, and when the touch value "falls" (or decreases) it triggers the message.
> The *Source* is set to *CONSTANT*, with the value of 0.5 (as this is the middle of the range of 0-1 for the axes of the XY pad).
> ...




You can DOWNLOAD THEIR WORKING EXAMPLE HERE
Note that you will need TouchOSC installed to be able to view the file.


----------



## Fitz (Jun 22, 2021)

Is it possible to use NPRN messages with TouchOSC?


----------



## ar93092 (Jul 1, 2021)

Israel Álvarez said:


> 我剛剛安裝了桌面 Windows 應用程序。我看到該應用程序可以配置為客戶端或服務器。我將 DAW PC 配置為服務器，將 Microsoft Surface 配置為客戶端，我將嘗試通過網絡從 Surface 發送 MIDI 消息。也許它有效。


請問windows版的下載地址在哪裡！謝謝！


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Jul 1, 2021)

Does this run smooth on Android as it does in iOS


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

If you’d not been invested (either financially or in learning) which of the current OSC apps would you recommended!

Cheers


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 2, 2021)

I guess it depends on what you're looking to do? For a generalised OSC/Midi solution, I think Touch OSC is a good bet. For more command based stuff, maybe Metagrid?

Lemur was another option, but with a last update 3 years ago, looks like a riskier bet.
If it's just MIDI control you want, I quite enjoyed Midi Designer Pro as a left field option.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I guess it depends on what you're looking to do? For a generalised OSC/Midi solution, I think Touch OSC is a good bet. For more command based stuff, maybe Metagrid?


Thanks!

I'm mainly looking for MIDI control, via virtual faders, knobs x/y etc. But also wouldn't mind being able to access keyswitches. 



Alex Fraser said:


> Lemur was another option, but with a last update 3 years ago, looks like a riskier bet.
> If it's just MIDI control you want, I quite enjoyed Midi Designer Pro as a left field option.


I actually had Lemur, but by the time I was really ready to dig into it it was already looking like it was going to disappear. And I find the UI elements of MDP to be an eyesore 

When I looked for tOSC on't Appstore, I discovered I can get a reduced 'bundle' upgrade from the older version. At 9 euros it's definitely a possibility. Just not in a position to make mistakes, and given there's a direct competitor I was just curious if anyone had both.

I have to say, I do like the idea of being able to design directly to the iPad.

Last question, are multiple devices supported. For instance, could I run different templates on different tablets, phones etc., at the same time?


----------



## DCPImages (Jul 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm mainly looking for MIDI control, via virtual faders, knobs x/y etc. But also wouldn't mind being able to access keyswitches.
> 
> ...


FWIW I find the older version of TouchOSC by Hexler much easier to understand and work with. It is still available from Hexler & App Store.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Last question, are multiple devices supported. For instance, could I run different templates on different tablets, phones etc., at the same time?


Yep! As far as I can see, the software is broadly the same no matter what device you're running on and uses the local file system to store templates. I could see it getting more complicated if you're doing clever OSC stuff (that's beyond my level) but it's fine for basic MIDI.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> FWIW I find the older version of TouchOSC by Hexler much easier to understand and work with. It is still available from Hexler & App Store.


Thanks! I do have the older version, but I'm interested in the on-tablet design capability. 
It's been a while since I tried to use it, so I might give it a go. No rush, really.

Is it right to assume the new version runs older templates?


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yep! As far as I can see, the software is broadly the same no matter what device you're running on and uses the local file system to store templates. I could see it getting more complicated if you're doing clever OSC stuff (that's beyond my level) but it's fine for basic MIDI.


Thanks!

I was more referring to the possibility of conflict if I am using a different template on each unit, at the same time. I probably don't have the space for it, but this kind of application might be the only thing that actually runs on my old hand-me-down tech (iPad3, iPad Mini 1).

And no, I'm not in any kind of head-space to go crazy. The idea of multiple tablet-space would mean access to more faders, knobs etc. without having to tab.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was more referring to the possibility of conflict if I am using a different template on each unit, at the same time. I probably don't have the space for it, but this kind of application might be the only thing that actually runs on my old hand-me-down tech (iPad3, iPad Mini 1).
> 
> And no, I'm not in any kind of head-space to go crazy. The idea of multiple tablet-space would mean access to more faders, knobs etc. without having to tab.


Just tried 2 separate templates on 2 iPhones, open together, sending MIDI via the bridge. Works fine. 👍


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Just tried 2 separate templates on 2 iPhones, open together, sending MIDI via the bridge. Works fine. 👍


Thanks, man! Really appreciate it


----------



## J-M (Jul 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Lemur was another option, but with a last update 3 years ago, looks like a riskier bet.
> If it's just MIDI control you want, I quite enjoyed Midi Designer Pro as a left field option.



I use Lemur with Composer Tools Pro to control my articulations, track visibility and some Midi-parameters. CTPro is awesome, Lemur...eh. Occasionally it drops the connection to the Daemon app on Windows - for no apparent reason. Gets kinda annoying when you have to restart the app several times during a session...


----------



## mgnoatto (Jul 2, 2021)

It doesn't say it works with cubase, I'm assuming it does, right?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 3, 2021)

mgnoatto said:


> It doesn't say it works with cubase, I'm assuming it does, right?


You could always download the free Mac/PC app and use that to test Cubase I/O?


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 3, 2021)

Does anybody know, if I can use my old Touch-OSC layouts with the new update ?


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks like it could finally replace Lemur which is not properly updated any longer. To switch I would have to know some features worked. Question to anyone who already uses the new Touch OSC and knows a little about scripting:

Is there a way to hide, show and move any object via scripting? E.g. can you send OSC commands to move a fader to a different spot on the screen or totally hide it?
And what about labels? Can you change the text any objects label with scripting upon receiving a certain message?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 3, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Does anybody know, if I can use my old Touch-OSC layouts with the new update ?


You can open old layouts in the desktop editor (and presumably other devices)


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 3, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> You can open old layouts in the desktop editor (and presumably other devices)



Great, thanks !


----------



## McSound (Jul 4, 2021)

Fitz said:


> Is it possible to use NPRN messages with TouchOSC?


Unfortunately, only by using standard CC's in custom user script for now( Made a FR by emailing to them, and someone of devs answered me that it's in plans to implement native NRPN messages like it does with PitchBend as a whole range 0-16383 message, which is much more handy. As for now you can use PitchBend instead.
Edit: wait, maybe a sequence of CC's can do the thing in Message section of editor!


----------



## McSound (Jul 4, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> Is there a way to hide, show and move any object via scripting?


From what I saw in Script API it's doable, all the params of controls that you can see in editor could be managed by scripting, but local messages often can do amazing tnings without any script)


----------



## Chaosmod (Jul 5, 2021)

Anyone have a TouchOSC template for a noob? 

I use BBC SO Core, EWHO, and Kontakt libraries entirely, and my DAW is Cubase. I have purchased the TouchOCS v2 app, and have the bridge loaded, just looking for a template.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 5, 2021)

Chaosmod said:


> Anyone have a TouchOSC template for a noob?
> 
> I use BBC SO Core, EWHO, and Kontakt libraries entirely, and my DAW is Cubase. I have purchased the TouchOCS v2 app, and have the bridge loaded, just looking for a template.








Spitfire BBCSO control surface for DAWS using TouchOSC on IOS and Android devices


UPDATE: NEW VERSION NOW AVAILABLE WHICH SUPPORTS BBCSO V1.20 TECHNIQUES (MUTED BRASS) - SEE THIS POST BELOW FOR DETAILS, DOWNLOAD LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ON USAGE I recently invested in Spitfire’s BBCSO, and while it’s great to use, the interface isn't always as good to use as it is to look at...




vi-control.net


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Jul 7, 2021)

Does anyone use this on Android?


----------



## McSound (Jul 7, 2021)

I do. Woks nicely. Both my iPad and android smartphone are connected to PC editor as clients at the same time. I haven't checked midi sending to DAW yet, but with editor it works fine.


----------



## mburellmusic (Jul 9, 2021)

Just curious why everyone wants to replace Lemur. What more do people want Lemur to do? It has been the most rock solid piece of software in my studio for close to 4 years now. It can even do custom drawing, 8 MIDI ports, etc. etc. etc. and even supports wired connections out of the box on macOS. I think the developer stopped answering questions because they were getting flooded with "How do I program x, y, z" and it's not in a developer's purview to teach people how to code. I saw that for a while (a long while........) the site's link were down but those have been fixed. There is even talk that there will be a new version soon. There is also a mass of great projects out there built on Lemur. The app can basically do anything and even supports OSC. I think many people underestimate this software because it seems cheap to buy, but it's actually incredibly sophisticated. For sure I've encountered a few bugs here and there but that's true of almost all software.


----------



## McSound (Jul 9, 2021)

All you said actually makes sence, for a long time there was none to compare Lemur with but times change) As for me TouchOSC editor seems simpler and a bit more powerful from what I've learned already. So I don't need to script canvas function to draw a simple circle without background. Local messages is just nice thing. Aslo LUA seems much more flexible than Lemur scripting. I've reached the maximum of LoopMIDI's bandwidth that needed for Lemur,(several NRPN messages did it) and gonna see what TouchOSC Bridge can do - haven't tried it yet thou. And in general it's not bad that Lemut has a competitor now. New version of Lemur? I'm looking forward to it! )


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey guys, been slammed (as usual) so I haven't had time to really dig into the new version yet. At first glance it makes my head spin - gone is the stupid-simple approach of the original Editor app. Whew.

Also, in digging through the online-only manual (grrr), it seems they dropped support for Mac keyboard messages?! I sure hope not - that would be a huge downgrade. On the other hand, I could never get that to work reliably with modifier keys, so I was hoping the new version would address that, not drop it altogether! Am I just missing something?

Cheers...


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 17, 2021)

That was my big hope too. Did they really drop it completely ?


----------



## erodred (Sep 17, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> Hey guys, been slammed (as usual) so I haven't had time to really dig into the new version yet. At first glance it makes my head spin - gone is the stupid-simple approach of the original Editor app. Whew.
> 
> Also, in digging through the online-only manual (grrr), it seems they dropped support for Mac keyboard messages?! I sure hope not - that would be a huge downgrade. On the other hand, I could never get that to work reliably with modifier keys, so I was hoping the new version would address that, not drop it altogether! Am I just missing something?
> 
> Cheers...


I can’t seem to figure out the keyboard shortcuts for Windows side either in the editor. It seems to be alright for midi. I am sticking with the old one though since was simple enough to make a working layout on PC and push it wirelessly to my fire tablet.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 17, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> That was my big hope too. Did they really drop it completely ?


I sure can't find anything about keyboard options in the new editor - just MIDI and OSC. :-(


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2021)

whinecellar said:


> I sure can't find anything about keyboard options in the new editor - just MIDI and OSC. :-(


I love you Jim. I love the fact you understand PMC is the only way to go. I love many other things about you. Would you love to be part of a new party?


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I love you Jim. I love the fact you understand PMC is the only way to go. I love many other things about you. Would you love to be part of a new party?


Ha! You mean PMC monitors? As for the party, sign me up


----------



## ChoPraTs (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello all!

I have recently purchased the latest version of TouchOSC and I am trying to configure a button to send a keyboard shortcut to the computer, not a MIDI event. Is that possible?

I have seen that it is possible both in the old TouchOSC Editor and also using the old TouchOSC application for iOS. In a new template I have created a button that sends a keystroke, for example the M key (for toggle “mute” option in many audio and music apps) or the space bar (to start playing or stop anything). It was working good.

However, until now I have been unable to find a way to configure the same thing with the new TouchOSC application. Is it no longer possible to send keyboard shortcuts using the latest version TouchOSC? Or am I doing something wrong?

Curiously, I have created a template with the old version of TouchOSC Editor in which I have been able to create these types of buttons, but when opening it with the new version of TouchOSC to see how I should configure them, it seems that the functionality has been lost.

Could you help me?

Thank you.


----------



## McSound (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, that confuses me too. I'm afraid there's no such availability for now. Unlucky ( But devs promised more new features, may be it's one of them? It's an old feature, though


----------



## ChoPraTs (Sep 29, 2021)

McSound said:


> Yeah, that confuses me too. I'm afraid there's no such availability for now. Unlucky ( But devs promised more new features, may be it's one of them? It's an old feature, though


I contacted devs, but they told me that the possibility to simulate keystrokes from TouchOSC has been removed deliberately from the new version alleging that this function become "spotty" in recent times due to OS changes and also considering potentially security issues.

So, I think unfortunately this feature will no longer be part of TouchOSC.

It's a shame, because I have a physical Elgato Stream Deck that works like a charm with hundreds of apps, configuring its buttons as keyboard shortcuts. I wanted to be able to do the same with TouchOSC and different templates for different apps, but I'm afraid it won't be possible anymore.


----------



## McSound (Sep 29, 2021)

OS issues -it's ok, but "potentially security issues"? So Stream Deck, Lemur and many other are not secure? Ok, you know what? I'll just throw my computer out of my window - that is real security! 😉 What else will that strange logic lead to? It seems to me that to kill great feature for security reason is something like a computer flying out of a window.


----------



## mburellmusic (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah Lemur basically deprecated the keystroke feature for the same reason. It works but not great. Works on Windows.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 3, 2021)

I just got my first iPad. Diving in now to try out TouchOSC, Lemur, OpenStageControl, etc. Now that TouchOSC has been updated and its been some months since then, how does everyone still feel? still prefer OpenStageControl for free after all? Is Lemur still relevant? No key commands, are you serious? Does that mean TouchOSCMK1 is still useful after all?

I guess on the Mac we could use OSCulator or something to translate OSC into key commands..or some such?

Just asking open ended questions right now. For the moment I'm just trying to do some super simple things like make a simple bank of CC faders.. Seems like TouchOSCmk1 is actually the easiest way...but I do like this client/server mode of using the Mac editor while I test it in run mode on the iPad.


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 3, 2021)

Yep, I gave up on the “new improved” (and vastly more complicated/confusing/under-documented) TouchOSC in favor of good ol’ version 1 which has served me faithfully for over a decade. Super easy, just works.


----------



## McSound (Dec 3, 2021)

There's a link to very helpful examples https://github.com/F-l-i-x/TouchOSC/tree/main/examples
And one of them is how to make keyboard shortcuts work.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 3, 2021)

what about MetaGrid?


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 4, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> what about MetaGrid?


I'm really looking forward to their adding MIDI controller capability. In theory, they will be the ones to beat if it's done right. For now, TouchOSC v1 is still tough to beat for DIY MIDI control and key commands!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 4, 2021)

If I wasn't using Open Stage Control I would be using TouchOSC.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 4, 2021)

How do you get open stage control ton use full screen mode on iPad?


----------



## Junolab (Dec 27, 2021)

Can it really be true there's no open "library" of TouchOSC templates for the more popular plugins like Omnisphere?


----------



## Knobs (Aug 15, 2022)

ChoPraTs said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have recently purchased the latest version of TouchOSC and I am trying to configure a button to send a keyboard shortcut to the computer, not a MIDI event. Is that possible?
> 
> ...


In case you're still wondering. I use TouchOSC together with Keyboard Maestro, especially for shortcuts. I create whatever buttons I need & assign a generic midi message (CC# & 0-127 value)...then in Keyboard Maestro I create a bunch of "Triggers" triggering "Action" steps (like little recipes... called "Macros")

Here's a screenshot simple example of a "Left Arrow" key press Action.

Keyboard Maestro can even perform 'click' actions at different screen pixel coordinates (including just inside whatever window is the current 'front' window).
I've been using this to trigger plugin presets clicking on that spot on the plugin's GUI, or select DAW menu items that aren't shortcut-enabled (a series of Action steps/keypresses in a list....Click here, type Down arrow x amount of times, type Return, etc.)

Keyboard Maestro actually automates tons of different tasks within my Mac...opening Apps, bulk filename/data edits requiring a maddening repetition of keypress steps over & over...I'll assign the task to it's own keyboard-shortcut (another way to "tigger" actions). Basically anything that can be done in a series of keystrokes & clicks (& even pause-time-amount steps in case certain tasks tend to get the spinning-wheel for a sec in the task process).
At some point that'll be what I use as a start-up-tasks automator.

Hope this helps.


----------

